# Fines And Donations



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

I would like to thank everyone who has made a donation or been fined with all proceeds going to the running costs of our ecigssa forum! It is really appreciated!

@Rob Fisher $35
@Vapey McJuicy $10
@devdev $23
@thekeeperza $20
@ShaneW $15
@johan $30
@Tornalca $10
@steve $20
@TylerD $20
@Oupa $10

We have raised a total of $183 which at todays exchange rate is nearly Two Grand! You gotta love the members!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

I find it hard to donate whilst there is no set fee (annual or monthly) for resellers on this forum. That will also help to eliminate all the dead wood resellers. A fine in good humour I have no problem with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I find it hard to donate whilst there is no set fee (annual or monthly) for resellers on this forum. That will also help to eliminate all the dead wood resellers. A fine in good humour I have no problem with.



I hear you loud and clear and "stem saam"... that's going to be my "thing" next week!


----------



## ShaneW (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I find it hard to donate whilst there is no set fee (annual or monthly) for resellers on this forum. That will also help to eliminate all the dead wood resellers. A fine in good humour I have no problem with.



Agreed, most forums are funded by the resellers. I am very surprised we are not charging them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (5/4/14)

you guys mean apart from @Gizmo ?


----------



## ShaneW (5/4/14)

denizenx said:


> you guys mean apart from @Gizmo ?



Very true...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

denizenx said:


> you guys mean apart from @Gizmo ?



Yip... @Gizmo is covering all costs right now and that's not right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

Methinks they would prefer to also pay if required of other resellers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/4/14)

I think the resellers get huge mileage from this board and should contribute accordingly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

I agree - the resellers should pay a fee.

If it covers the cost of the forum - then the forum will continue and grow - and be self-funded and well on its way to becoming independent. This in turn will help the resellers even more...


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Update on the donations and fines...

We have raised $243 - At today exchange rate that is a princely sum of R2,538,17

And these are the fine folks who have made this happen... I appreciate times are tough and cash it tight and despite that people have made a donation out of the goodness of their hearts! The running costs of the forum are being covered nicely! Thank you my peeps!
@Rob Fisher $25
@Vapey McJuicy $10
@devdev $23
@thekeeperza $20
@ShaneW $15
@johan $30
@Tornalca $10
@steve $20
@TylerD $20
@Oupa $10
@Silver $20
@Matthee $30
@Metal Liz $5
@steve $5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> I think the resellers get huge mileage from this board and should contribute accordingly.



i like the way you think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Update on the donations and fines...
> 
> We have raised $243 - At today exchange rate that is a princely sum of R2,538,17
> 
> ...


I can't afford to give much, but i promise to try my best to donate a little bit every month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I can't afford to give much, but i promise to try my best to donate a little bit every month



Lizzie it's not the amount... it's the thought that counts big! We all give what we can afford and the amount is really not the issue at all! You shouldn't donate anymore till you get a real vaping tool! So until you give away your Twisps and get a real mod and atomizer you are not allowed to donate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Lizzie it's not the amount... it's the thought that counts big! We all give what we can afford and the amount is really not the issue at all! You shouldn't donate anymore till you get a real vaping tool! So until you give away your Twisps and get a real mod and atomizer you are not allowed to donate!


hahaha and if i do donate? will i get fined hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha and if i do donate? will i get fined hahaha



Good point! I'm between a rock and a hard place here! 

If you donate I'll upload some The Carpenters to song of the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha and if i do donate? will i get fined hahaha


Haha, that will be a Catch 22 situation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

hahaha i absolutely love this place!!!! makes my work day so much more fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve (8/4/14)

I'd already donated @Metal Liz and @Rob Fisher felt nothing whilst unleashing a fine on me and palpitating me with his horrendous hammer. Think it all depends on the what mg juice he is vaping in erica at the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

steve said:


> I'd already donated @Metal Liz and @Rob Fisher felt nothing whilst unleashing a fine on me and palpitating me with his horrendous hammer. Think it all depends on the what mg juice he is vaping in erica at the time



No it's because you are a stinky boy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No it's because you are a stinky boy!


Calling someone "stinky" in a vaping forum is not acceptable at all. I nominate that the Fines Master fine himself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Calling someone "stinky" in a vaping forum is not acceptable at all. I nominate that the Fines Master fine himself!



I missed the "used" to be Stinky... 

Oh well back to the donations page we go! Busted!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/


Now that is INTEGRITY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

I Thnk you are the only member who has jurisdiction to declare fines for the fines master himself @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> I Thnk you are the only member who has jurisdiction to declare fines for the fines master himself @Matthee



Agreed! A lot will try but that will only lead to their own fine increasing to epic proportions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## steve (8/4/14)

Brilliant , a great laugh and a little bit of cash for the forum all rolled into one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

